# Help understanding  P21 - PAYE Balancing Statement



## Janeom

hi,

My husband and I have just got a P21 from Revenue for 2005. However we are not sure if they owe us more money than the 2081 Euro they are giving us back.
The P21 says we have overpayed by 5077 Euro...
I can't understand where they got  the 2081 euro from. (I have pasted a link
to the p21 here).


We did n't owe them any tax from previous years...maybe we might have underpaid by approx. 100 euro in 2004 but certainly not the difference between 5077 and 2081.

We moved to Northern Ireland in July 2005 so I was expecting some tax back re. unused tax credits and also we claimed rent relief.

Can anybody take a look at the P21 
http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taxsmallho6.jpg
I know I can contact Revenue but I just want to try understand it first myself.

THanks,
Janeom


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi Jane

It does seem odd that there is a difference. It would certainly be a reasonable question to ask the Revenue. 

My experience is that they are usually correct in such explanations and there is a good reason for the difference. 

Could the difference be a set-off against an underpayment in previous years? However, this would usually be noted on the P21. 

Brendan


----------



## Clarkey

Janeom said:


> hi,
> 
> My husband and I have just got a P21 from Revenue for 2005. However we are not sure if they owe us more money than the 2081 Euro they are giving us back.
> The P21 says we have overpayed by 5077 Euro...
> I can't understand where they got the 2081 euro from. (I have pasted a link
> to the p21 here).
> 
> 
> We did n't owe them any tax from previous years...maybe we might have underpaid by approx. 100 euro in 2004 but certainly not the difference between 5077 and 2081.
> 
> We moved to Northern Ireland in July 2005 so I was expecting some tax back re. unused tax credits and also we claimed rent relief.
> 
> Can anybody take a look at the P21
> http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taxsmallho6.jpg
> I know I can contact Revenue but I just want to try understand it first myself.
> 
> THanks,
> Janeom


 
Did your spouse get a cheque for the balance? Tax refunds are split between husband and wife according to tax paid. For example If you paid twice as much tax as him you will get two thirds of refund


----------



## Janeom

Hi,

thanks for your replies....
We are accessed jointly and only one cheque for 2081 was issued. The P21 for my husband just stated "cheque for 2081 issued to spouse".

We might have underpaid by 100-200 euro in 2004 but as you said it should note that in the p21 if the difference was due to underpayment in previous years.

Janeom


----------



## Mel

I would phone them and ask them to explain the difference, they could well be wrong. I got a balacing statement for years 2002 to 2006 in December last year - the one for 2004 stated that I owed them over €5000. When I managed to pick myself up off the floor I rang them and they had made an error and assigned me Zero tax credits for the year and in fact I owed them nothing.


----------



## ClubMan

The figures don't make sense to me...


----------



## Clarkey

Jane the new revenue computer system no longer accepts the husbands pps number with a W on the end for the wife's pps number. If this is your pps number at present then you will have to go to Social Welfare and apply for a new pps number. I have a feeling this may be what is holding up your part of the tax refund. Hope this helps


----------



## Janeom

Hi Clarky,

Don't think that's the issue. We have totally seperate pps numbers...I had mine ever before I met my husband. My husband has a W at the end of his but he only got his pps number in 2003.

Janeom


----------



## Guest127

join the club! I am on my 3rd amended p21 for 2005 and have now written to them looking to sort out fairly obvious mistakes. p21 number 4 for 2005 expected shortly. they appear to be taxing the whole of your earnings at 20%, which leads me to believe they are taxing you as an individual or if not as an individual as the main earner. I think the scrop that year was 38400 and 19000 for the lesser earner. the tax credits would suggest that you are being treated as an individual therefore any overpayment should have been paid to you alone. where the difference went is anybodys guess.


----------



## Janeom

Hi,

I rang revenue and they said the approx 3000 euro difference was paid into my husbands bank account. We checked and its there. We are not using that account much now so thats why we never noticed. 
The guy apologised for not making it clear on either mine or my husbands P21 that the difference was going into his bank a/c directly....but I told him no need to apologise when you are giving me 3000 euro extra !

Janeom


----------

